# Giant Rat Attack



## poison (May 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I thought i would share my NEW PROP. Its a GIANT RAT that lunges up and out 5' right in your face. And this thing is NASTY and HAIRY with a 36" tail and 28" body.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Awsome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet Prop! That is awesome!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice. I love the tail action on it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's cool, but with that range of motion I'd be afraid of smacking someone with it. 

How far into the rat does the mounting hardware go? 
What's the rat made of?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG! that was freaken awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can see that scaring the crap out of folks.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> I can see that scaring the crap out of folks.


lol....I can also see it knocking some kid unconscious. How's your insurance?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> lol....I can also see it knocking some kid unconscious. How's your insurance?


LOL "How's your insurance?"

But really, that thing is super cool even if you would have to have a fence in front of it to prevent knocking the TOT's out!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hows your insurance? And do you have a lawyer on staff and do the guesses sign a waiver before they come on the property. 
It's a cool prop, but needs to be placed in an encloser so the toters stay out of range. I hate to sound like a granny about it, but all that thing as to do is come lose just a little bit and it's all over.


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

The Rat is a really soft latex and the mounting bar goes all the way up to its neck. And of course you would never put this prop that close without having a fence or someway to keep the patrons from coming even 3 feet from it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hee hee hee. Yeah. Not only should he have a fence, but you might want to put mats on the opposite side so when people fall backwards, they land on something soft.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Why not have him in a dimly lit cage and have a brighter light come on just for the last few feet of travel?

It will look as if he is imprisoned, hingry and trying to get out.

Safer too!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Put it out of sight behind a wall that looks like a sewer or dungeon. As the TOT's walk past an empty, barred/grated opening (aka under ground storm drain?), trigger that bad boy. He wouldn't hit anyone, but your guaranteed to get the scare reaction your looking for!

That is impressive!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, super scary!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

That is sure to floor some people, even the animal lovers...


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Haasmama Well Done!*

Haasmama Now thats painting the right picture!

Isn't Halloween great for this very reason... Using your own creativity and imagination to see a prop (or what ever) and place it in you own scenario.:jol:


----------

